# Looking for advice re moving on to dIUI after 2 x failed ICSI



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Hi All

hope you're all doing well. I'm a week on from our second BFN for ICSI and am starting to feel ready to research our next step.

I'm 34 and my partner is 39. We have severe male factor infertility which is why we were referred for ICSI. In the process of investigations we also found that my AMH is pretty low (around 6 when it was done about a year ago). Although both ICSI attempts resulted in a BFN we are feeling particularly despondent because the last one seemed to show that things were not moving in a good direction (fewer eggs collected (7), fewer fertilised and we didn't make it to blastocyst transfer). 

We were thinking that dIUI might be a better option for us as, from what I understand, we could have several goes over a few months, it's less expensive, and it's less invasive. The main reason we would go for this is that we thought it might be the way I'm most likely to get pregnant. But having done some reading and seeing how low the success rates are it seems that might not be the case? It's tough because at the back of our monds for several months we've been feeling like donor sperm was our back up option and I now feel like that was a bit of an illusion. 

We can't get an appt with our consultant til mid August and I would really like to have some ideas before then about what direction we should be moving in. Has anyone here moved from ICSI to dIUI or have any thoughts or info on that?


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

I think Diui can have good success rates if its a proven donor, often the reason for iui having low success rates is there is still a  element of mf infertility I think, good luck


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Hun, sorry for your second BFN   


To give you some hope, I've had 2 DIUI, both resulted in pregnancies.  My first unfortanely ended in miscarriage but I went on to have success again.  I'm now into my 3rd DIUI to have a sibling.


Any questions, feel free to ask xxx


Btw, I have low AMH too (3.1 last year) and produced 3 follies on 100mg of clomid xx


----------

